# Uber CEO must turn over emails in gratuity lawsuit, U.S. judge rules



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/26/us-uber-ceo-lawsuit-idUSKCN0JA24120141126


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice work arto71......


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Travis passing the buck again,


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

The article is misleading ... Uber does NOT share ANY gratuities with the drivers!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

interesting article 
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...t-surcharge/QIaqx1hW9sIoSn6ReuIKHP/story.html


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

The company said that would be overly burdensome because such policies are set by the general manager in each city, which operate as their own "individual business," according to a court filing.

Of course. We want all of the rewards but we are responsible for nothing... "burdensome" my ass!


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

arto71 said:


> interesting article
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...t-surcharge/QIaqx1hW9sIoSn6ReuIKHP/story.html


$25.00 seem cheap.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> The company said that would be overly burdensome because such policies are set by the general manager in each city, which operate as their own "individual business," according to a court filing.
> 
> Of course. We want all of the rewards but we are responsible for nothing... "burdensome" my ass!


Your Honor, we don't want to do that. It's too hard.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Your Honor, we don't want to do that. It's too hard.


Your honour we dont want to do that because its incriminating,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, what am I missing here? If the emails are between Uber executives and *plaintiffs *' attorneys, why can't those attorneys just disclose them?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Okay, what am I missing here? If the emails are between Uber executives and *plaintiffs *' attorneys, why can't those attorneys just disclose them?


You read it wrong. These are internal Uber emails that are being presented to the plaintiffs' attorneys.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you, I went back and now realize my mistake. Color me embarrassed!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dont be embarrassed older chauffeur, after that astute pickup in the stabbing thread yesterday, in my opinion, you're still smarter than the average bear.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

suewho said:


> Your honour we dont want to do that because its incriminating,


Said Lois Lerner.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Lois Lerner did some of her best emailing in an Uber! 

I believe Travis learned some of his email tricks from Lois as well.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Lois Lerner did some of her best emailing in an Uber!
> 
> I believe Travis learned some of his email tricks from Lois as well.


What about crashed hard drive..Who's the teacher Travis or Lerner?


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

arto71 said:


> What about crashed hard drive..Who's the teacher Travis or Lerner?


You'll have to ask agent *69* about this one!
I believe it was some sort of tech manipulation about his hardware and her software!


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

No shame in the game. This guy acts like a 10 year old and is succeeding day after day. Am I the only one who sees how insulting this is?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

onefuctubersheep said:


> No shame in the game. This guy acts like a 10 year old and is succeeding day after day. Am I the only one who sees how insulting this is?


Trust me this is the beginning of the end of capitalism.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

onefuctubersheep said:


> No shame in the game. This guy acts like a 10 year old and is succeeding day after day. Am I the only one who sees how insulting this is?


http://m.wikihow.com/Spot-a-Sociopath

remind you of anyone?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

So I am not going to defend Uber in this case, but every single company that is asked to produce documents will always say it's too hard or costly. It's apart of the litigation game and "E-Discovery". 

Here's a good example. Company A is suing Company B. Company A finds out that as apart of Company B's policy, they "retain" digital copies of voicemails. Company A has the right to ask Company B to turn over all the voicemails. Company B then has to spend 300k (this is a true figure from an actual court case) to have all the voicemails transcribed. 300+ hours. 

Depending on the outcome, the 300k could become court costs, and passed onto Company A if they lose.


----------

